# 695 Help



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

Hi,
I have a late 2012 695 SR. Its been a great bike however the front chainrings and shifting is a little doggy. I am fairly sure I have Look branded Praxis chainrings. I have a few questions;
1. I know the initial chainrings were problematic, I am wondering if a new set of praxis or look rings have any different geometry and would work better?
2. C-stem, mine is stripped again, I believe the stem has been rev'd to a cstem 2 version, where can I buy one? Is the stem from the aero compatible?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

1. Not aware of a different geometry.. been using my compact since the bike was new.. (late 2011) no issues
2. new 695's use aerostem.. probably have to call look about new C-stem or wait for one on ebay... at least calling LOOK, they can tell you if the aerostem will fit your bike.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Regarding #1, what drivetrain are you using?

1. For those with electronic shifting, and opting for different rings, we have heard praise for FSA and more recently Wickwerks. 

2. You can use a new Aerostem if you desire. Or we could source you a replacement C-Stem. Its up to you, either way, your local LOOK dealer can place an order for you. Keep in mind, the new Aerostem has a larger adjustment range over the C-Stem. So if you ever wished for more adjustment you might want to jump on a new Aerostem. 

Let me know if you have any more questions.


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks,
I am using Campy SR 11. The front shifting is just not what I expect from this bike, group combo. I even have times where the chain will drop between the rings and jam.
My LBS is where I bought the bike and they have taken multiple passes at "fixing" this. Can you recommend a LOOK shop in the Indianapolis area, I think I need someone else to take a look.



justin. said:


> Regarding #1, what drivetrain are you using?
> 
> 1. For those with electronic shifting, and opting for different rings, we have heard praise for FSA and more recently Wickwerks.
> 
> ...


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Doug, 

SR11 EPS? Or mechanical? Also, does your 695 have a carbon or aluminum front derailleur mount?

Thanks!


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

goud said:


> Can you recommend a LOOK shop in the Indianapolis area, I think I need someone else to take a look.


Oh, and I'd try speaking with T3 Multisport: 

T3 Multisport
Greenbriar Shopping Center
1343 W 86th St
Indianapolis IN 46260
Phone: (317) 257-1117


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I have mechanical SR11..695 with carbon mount. I've only dropped my chain once over the years... I have a chain catcher now... hope to never use it.


----------



## goud (Jul 30, 2007)

Mechanical, carbon hanger.
So my LBS has taken another hard look at my bike, several results.
Chain worn, rings worn, but these are incidental and not the root cause of my issues but are being replaced.
Did find what might be a smoking gun, the from derailed had several pits/irregularities where it meets the hanger, this forced a behavior where the properly alignment (parallel to the rings and chain path) was resting on a narrow band of contact, whenever force was applied the derailleur would move to a better contact with the hanger coming out of alignment. This was not easy to spot at the LBS, they would align, give back to me and then it would shift over the course of my rides, back to the bike shop, etc. They have sanded the pits and highspots down and the tested and the derailleur appears to be holding alignment. I am interested in hearing about differences between the aluminum and fiber hanger as I am a big guy 200lbs and place a lot of torque on the front rings occasionally when shifting down on hills. Its certainly possible that part of my problem is hanger flex under these situations, what's the fix if so....besides my not being a lard ass?
Thanks again


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

goud said:


> Mechanical, carbon hanger.
> So my LBS has taken another hard look at my bike, several results.
> Chain worn, rings worn, but these are incidental and not the root cause of my issues but are being replaced.
> Did find what might be a smoking gun, the from derailed had several pits/irregularities where it meets the hanger, this forced a behavior where the properly alignment (parallel to the rings and chain path) was resting on a narrow band of contact, whenever force was applied the derailleur would move to a better contact with the hanger coming out of alignment. This was not easy to spot at the LBS, they would align, give back to me and then it would shift over the course of my rides, back to the bike shop, etc. They have sanded the pits and highspots down and the tested and the derailleur appears to be holding alignment. I am interested in hearing about differences between the aluminum and fiber hanger as I am a big guy 200lbs and place a lot of torque on the front rings occasionally when shifting down on hills. Its certainly possible that part of my problem is hanger flex under these situations, what's the fix if so....besides my not being a lard ass?
> Thanks again


Yeah, the carbon hanger had some flex, which is much more noticeable when running a Di2 or EPS set up. In my opinion, if you have a stretched chain and worn rings, you might as well start fresh. New FSA rings, new Campy chain and cassette, and see if the dealer is willing to install an upgraded aluminum front derailleur hanger. If they are timid to do so (which some shops are) we can take care of that. The down side is that the shop needs to send us the frame. We can turn that around really quick, but you will be without your bike for a few days as it goes back and forth. All of this combined will make a world of difference.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

justin. said:


> Yeah, the carbon hanger had some flex, which is much more noticeable when running a Di2 or EPS set up. In my opinion, if you have a stretched chain and worn rings, you might as well start fresh. New FSA rings, new Campy chain and cassette, and see if the dealer is willing to install an upgraded aluminum front derailleur hanger. If they are timid to do so (which some shops are) we can take care of that. The down side is that the shop needs to send us the frame. We can turn that around really quick, but you will be without your bike for a few days as it goes back and forth. All of this combined will make a world of difference.


for instance in that case of campy EPS.. would the added stiffener that campy sells be enough to handle this flex... I really should just get an aerolight


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

spdntrxi said:


> for instance in that case of campy EPS.. would the added stiffener that campy sells be enough to handle this flex... I really should just get an aerolight


Aerolights really are the way to go :thumbsup:

If you switch to the new aluminum front hanger, you will not need any additional stiffener from Campy. You are essentially running the same set up as one of our employees here. The new hanger, plus fresh FSA rings with a new chain and cassette will do the trick. I'm really confident on that.


----------



## scopeit (Feb 1, 2010)

Just got a new 695 aerolight. Trying to decide on campy eps vs. dura ace di2.

Any suggestions? 

Are front hangers on new 695s aluminum ? Have latest chainrings been upgraded so we don't have to switch to FSA?

Thanks


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

scopeit said:


> Just got a new 695 aerolight. Trying to decide on campy eps vs. dura ace di2.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


The hangers are aluminum, but since you are going to go electronic I would recommend the stiffer FSA chainrings.


----------

